# Combining 2 Hobbies, Bonsai and Darts



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been a novice bonsai grower longer than I've been keeping darts. Now that I live where it freezes I've found a new way to keep my tropical bonsai.

Ficus (small curly leaf variety)









Brazilian Rain Tree


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

*bonsai*

now a dart frog viv with miniature mangrove trees..... THAT would be cool.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

how are the bonsai doing in the tank? Ive been thinking about keeping some in my tanks but im always afraid they will die. How often do you mist the tank with the bonsai in there?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice, I need to try that... guess I need another bonsai. Maybe I could try a small one in my future 29gal high...


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

And for those who want to mix their interest in bonsai with their love for die-cast cars: http://www.crashbonsai.com


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

WOW, and I thought I used to have a lot of free time... Thats just funny stuff...


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

That is hillarious! You mean I could bring work home with me? I may need a smaller jaws of life for some of those cars.
Mike


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Its unusual that others have the same 2 interests, that being darts and bonsai trees. I am just prepping them for the winter now, but I have a ficus that needs to be brought inside. My other trees need the dormancy period so I have to keep them outside.

rob


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

rjmarchisi said:


> Its unusual that others have the same 2 interests, that being darts and bonsai trees. I am just prepping them for the winter now, but I have a ficus that needs to be brought inside. My other trees need the dormancy period so I have to keep them outside.
> 
> rob


i have been a bonsai enthusiast for about a decade, now. even worked at a bonsai nursery at one point. http://www.bonsaiwest.com

great hobby. and actually, you reminded me that i need o ttake a trip over to their nursery to get some water-loving small-leafed figs to put into a tank 

bonsai folks can probably get their hands on some great ground cover, as well. ;-)


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

I've thought about this as well for frog tanks, even thought about adding a small tribal city and then feeding the flies there (like small mound of dirt type homes) and then it would look like the frogs were rampaging the city and eating the population :twisted: . Back on track, where do you find your tropical bonsai? I don't know where to get the in the Washington (state). Maybe there is a website that has good prices and a nice selection.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

To answer some questions, the tanks are not misted. Its pretty humid in the tank as it is and misting would make it too moist and things would probably start to rot. The two trees I used do well with constantly wet roots (especially the ficus). There are a lot of trees I would not try this with like evergreens or deciduous trees. They've both been in the tanks for a couple of months now with lots of new growth. I think they'll do well long term.

The ficus comes from a Bonsai Nursery in Louisiana:
http://www.bonsainorthshore.com/
He specializes in really big bonsai.

The Raintree is from a local Nursery in NC


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

rmelancon said:


> To answer some questions, the tanks are not misted. Its pretty humid in the tank as it is and misting would make it too moist and things would probably start to rot. The two trees I used do well with constantly wet roots (especially the ficus). There are a lot of trees I would not try this with like evergreens or deciduous trees. They've both been in the tanks for a couple of months now with lots of new growth. I think they'll do well long term.
> 
> The ficus comes from a Bonsai Nursery in Louisiana:
> http://www.bonsainorthshore.com/
> ...


yeah, that variety of ficus is almost impossible to kill (within reason) very very hardy trees. great beginner bonsai material. 

i'll see what other varieties i can come up with that might lend themselves nicely to some of our tanks. ;-)


----------



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: bonsai*



Louis said:


> now a dart frog viv with miniature mangrove trees..... THAT would be cool.


i would love to try this, i know theres a way to filter saltwater tanks with mangroves but to get one in a dart would be awesome, i think this is my next research project...


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: bonsai*



tkavan01 said:


> Louis said:
> 
> 
> > now a dart frog viv with miniature mangrove trees..... THAT would be cool.
> ...


i know exacty the kind of tree that would be perfect, but right now the name is escaping me. i'll get back to you as soon as i remember it, though. they have awesome root structures that look like what you'd be loooking for, i imagine.... if only my memory wasn't so shabby...

EDIT: this didn't take long. Aboricola is the plant you're looking for. can find them with VERY impressive root structures, they're super hardy, and love moist soil. there's a couple different varieties, nicluding a dwarf one that has uch smaller leaves. arboricola schefflera is the full name.

http://pictures.bonsaitalk.com/data/500 ... onslab.jpg


----------



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

very cool looking, i'll have to see what kinda care it needs, how fast it grows etc etc... i'm not super good at keeping plants under control...
i wonder how hard it would be to use real mangroves... they sell them on the on the net at a couple of places...


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I actually have a miniature schefflera in another tank. I'll get a picture up later, it's not quite as nice as the one in the above link, but it does very well in the terrarium.


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

This plant looks really nice.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... RK:MEWA:IT


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

I am looking for a dwarf jade bonsai to keep in my office at work. I would love to keep a ficus or something like that but the air is really dry and they will drop a lot of leaves. Everything that I find for sale looks like crap. I would be willing to pay a decent amount for a nice 15-30 yr. old plant. It needs to be at least 2 feet tall. I don't mind if it is not trained, I can work with it. Let me know if you find something.

Also, maybe a nice old Bougainvillea. I think that they would do well in a dry space like I have. I'm not looking to spend a thousand dollars on someone else’s masterpiece but I also don't want a half-dead twig. Those of you who work with bonsai know what I mean.

Thanks,
Blake


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Blake, try http://www.bonsaiboy.com/ . They have some pretty nice old trees if you dont mind spending the money on them. Based out of NJ they have a good selection. i have bought several trees from them and they have all been in superb health.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice link, I really want to try one in a tank, and they have a number for under $30.


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I have checked out that site before but missed the large sized trees. Sounds like what I am looking for and in my price range. My office is going to look great now. 

I wish that I could keep some frogs at work but animals are prohibited. Maybe I'll hang some frog pictures on the wall. My co-workers already think that I am strange, just wait until my frogs are hanging everywhere. 

-Blake


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

I have a nice twisty ficus that is puttting out some arial roots- got it from this place. http://www.miamitropicalbonsai.com/

I also had a couple of mangroves in my viv; they haven't done much. I think if I changed my water more often they might like it- tea water is one thing, mine tends to be black coffee!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Are there certain types of bonsai trees that wouldn't like the humidity levels that we froggers keep?

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

most outdoor bonsai will not do well in terrariums, most indoor will do okay if you can keep the roots from being saturated in water. a nice book to read is miniature bonsais by herb gustafson .here's a list of some plant that would work figs,cycas,hibiscus,pilea. if you need info i got a lot of bonsai books more than i have dart books


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

I checked out some of the sites from the first page of this post and they were pretty neat. I just can't get over the fact that there are people selling bonsai for $10,900!!! Plus $300 for shipping! :shock: I think that I am in the wrong hobby! :twisted: lol

-Shelley


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Anybody have good care info on arboricola schefflera?


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe their care is very similar to your standard ficus.


----------

